# My German shepherd is very small



## Katrina_tvd

I have a 11 month female German Shepherd. She is all black . She weighs 51 pounds and is only 22 inches at the shoulder. She isn't skinny or fat just tiny. All other German shepherds her age are much larger. Is there a chance she will still grow?


----------



## Springbrz

She isn't fully grown yet but she sounds perfect to me. 

This is the breed standard.

Weight: Male: 66–88 lbs (30–40 kg), Female: 49–71 lbs (22–32 kg)
Height: Male: 24–26 inches (60–65 cm), Female: 22–24 inches (55–60 cm)


----------



## Fodder

you'll soon love it! my 3yo MALE is 22.5" and 55lbs... and I'm obsessed, it's a perfect size for so many things


----------



## Sabis mom

My old female was an 82lb tank. In order to work with her I had to prove monthly that I could carry her, and safely lift her through and into things. 
My current girl is about 55lbs, about 23". While out walking one day we came to a stretch of fresh asphalt, that we needed to get to the other side of. I picked her up and carried her with no hesitation, thinking the whole way that I wished all GSD's were her size. 
I love my mini mutt! And she is way faster and way more agile then my bigger dogs.


----------



## Strikker

Our 9-1/2 month old female is about the same size, she is strong and healthy. When I see her next to our other two she looks small but she is well within standards. I wish she would stay this size.


----------



## NancyJ

I love the little girls. So fit and agile! And, yes, she is within the standard!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

She is perfect in size. A little smaller would be better. Wish mine were smaller.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I wanted a nice small female too, but nature had other plans.


----------



## lhczth

LB is 2.5 years old and 52#. I haven't measured her, but she is probably around 22". Your female will still grow a little more and will increase her weight as she matures and fills out. Never compare with other dogs. They are all different and your girl is well within the standard.


----------



## wolfy dog

She probably will not get taller but will fill out and gain more healthy weight (muscle). Deja is 2.5 years old and weighs between 58 and 60lbs. I love her smaller size. She is quick as a whip and very agile. I don't care for 'bigger is better'.


----------



## Carriesue

GSD's are actually supposed to be a more medium sized breed, this is a perfectly normal size for a female... My 8 month old female is 48lbs and I doubt she'll make it past 55lbs adult weight. At 11 months I doubt she will grow any taller but will fill out as she matures more but I doubt your girl will get a lot heavier. I prefer pocket rockets myself.


----------



## gsdlover91

My 16 month old female is 22" and 50lbs. Very lean and all muscle. Smaller is better IMO. Fast and super agile.


----------



## Madriedd

I have a female German Shepard who is 34 pounds at 8 months is that normal??


----------



## Fodder

Madriedd said:


> I have a female German Shepard who is 34 pounds at 8 months is that normal??


No, it’s small.
Discuss with breeder and/or vet.

4yr old thread.


----------

